# Tucker, Tyson, Oakly, and Caue



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The weather was great today, so we got together with Rob and his boys this afternoon for a fun day at the beach. Tucker and Tyson had a great time, as always, playing with Oakly and Caue. The four boys had a blast swimming and running around the beach. It was a perfect way to celebrate Tyson's 6-month birthday!

Tyson - 6 months old today









Tyson









Oakly









Tucker









Oakly



























Caue









Caue and his stick


















Oakly




































Tucker and Oak



























Tucker shaking









Tucker


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You got some great ones of the boys at play today. Caue and Oak got another little swim in the Machias River on the way home when I stopped for a break. They are both zonked out with Oak hogging the couch and Caue at my feet right now. They should be dry in another couple of hours. : 

I'll try to add some pictures once I'm done sorting through them all.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like you all had a great time!!!
Nice pictures!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Your camera and/or your photographic ability are phenomenal. What pictures!!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

These four boys are four of my favorite Goldens :-D. I love seeing all of them together!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OK here are a few of the pictures I got. You may notice that most of them are of Tyson since it is impossible not to take pictures of a cute 6 month old puppy.

These first few are from a couple of Zoomies that Tyson had at the beach.





































Tucker swimming "overpaw"









Tyson retrieving like the big boys









Tucker and Caue









Tyson proud of his toy









Tyson sneaking the toy away from the big boys. I like his smirk in this one.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just love all those pictures!! What a handsome group!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You got some great shots! I have to clean out my memory card since it's totally full! Good thing we have more! :bowl:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics, both of you! Love all your boys - every day is a great adventure for them


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful dogs having a great time at the beach. I think my boys and I are jealous!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Looks like a great day at the beach!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of your golden boys....looks like everyone had fun.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures! That looks like such a fun playdate. I'm jealous that your boys have fun playmates so close by.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the flying paws pics.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at those handsome boys! Looks like they had a ton of fun!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Your playdates always look like so much fun.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such beautiful retrievers and fantastic photography!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You,both,took stunning pictures!.
All 4 dogs are gorgeous!.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

really great photos. They look like they had a ton of fun.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, that must've been quite a site for any onlookers that might have been walking by. 4 gorgeous boys having so much fun in the water!
great shots! I need a new digital camera, I would miss half of those moments waiting for reload!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous shots, both of you! You should make a poster of the one of them all together. Just beautiful!


----------

